# What a surprise, another Mk4 on air...



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a nice afternoon so I thought I'd start taking the Jetta apart. Scott @ Mason-tech should have everything shipped out by tomorrow.
Today I started by disconnection my Hsport front sway bar. I still need to take it out but I only had so much time in a day. I also took the two front Vmax coil overs out.


Got the Vmax's out...



There is still alot to do and I'll keep posting updates!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Shoulda just threw bags over your coils.
The mason tech fronts dont go low from what I can tell.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What a surprise, another Mk4 on air... (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Car is looking good Dan. Cant wait to check it out when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Shoulda just threw bags over your coils.
The mason tech fronts dont go low from what I can tell.

I was pretty ok with the ride quality of the Vmax coils but I did want something different. I went with their signature series struts. So I get the Koni adjustable struts and shocks. Also they say their signature series struts will go 1.25"-1.5" lower then their standard struts. Ether way I think what I lose by going lower with my Vmax I gain with the ride quality of the Koni's. Make sense?


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

nice dude, cant wait to see it


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

hope you got the upgraded mount, which helps go alot lower


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Should I worry about taking out my front sway bar? It's the Hsport sway which goes under the axels. Would that limit me from going low?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I dont know about H-sports but the stock one does limit it.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

You *should* be fine with the under axle swaybar... Let me know if you need a hand.
You see my new stance?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_You *should* be fine with the under axle swaybar... Let me know if you need a hand.
You see my new stance?

I did see the new bagyard fronts on yours. Makes me jealous!! 
If everything comes in by this weekend and you're looking for something to do I'd be happy to have another hand. I also have Monday off from work if that's better for you.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Ill be around this weekend. Ill let you know whats going on!


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Anyone ever use these?
http://www.tuningzubehor.com/c...cso=0


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

People used them on coils... I would use a J13 (or the other guys) mounts


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

I just searched the j13 mount and found someone on the forum selling a pair. I just pm'd them. Any other place I should try?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Looks like the rear Koni's were on back order. Doesn't look like I'll be getting everything by this weekend. Scott said that he did ship all of the air managemnet stuff out so if I get anything today I'll be working on it this weekend. I'll keep you guys posted with pics if I get anything!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

congrats mang
anymore pics with the wheels?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*










These are with the older bigger tires...


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Got some more work done on the hooptie tonight. I got the rear springs and shocks out of the car. I've got someone interested in buying my Vmax coil overs. Hopefully they can come pick them up this weekend. 




I got some tracking numbers from Mason tech yesterday and it looks like everything should be here tomorrow. 
I'll post up some more pics when I unpack everything!!


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

get unpacking... its tomorrow already lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

Waiting!


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Waiting!

Makes two of us!! I'm sitting here at work staring out the window waiting on the UPS driver.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Got some stuff today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_Got some stuff today!!



Im working that tank manufacture, let me know how you like it. I want to sell DOT, but Aluminum is nice and hard to find now.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Im working that tank manufacture, let me know how you like it. I want to sell DOT, but Aluminum is nice and hard to find now.

I run that tank and love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Two questions...
Can I run two pumps through the one filter/water trap?
Also can I run the front bags through one tap on the tank and the rear bags through another tap?
I know these are nooby questions.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

So I never thought of myself as a carpenter but I think I surprised myself a little bit with this box I just built. I still have some finishing touches to do to it. I think I'm going to have it covered in black upholstery. Hopefully I can find some stuff that matches. I know that it is far from perfect but I think it came out pretty good.


Doing a little test fitting to make sure I should have enough room. So far it looks like I should.

I think I'm going to keep the back of the box open so I can have quick access to everything.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

box looks awesome. i would def say leaving the back open would be your best bet, esp. at first if any adjustments are necessary, alot of finishing stuff underneath my floor ive held off on for the same reason


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Box looks nice. Are you gonna mount it up against the back of the rear seats?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Box looks nice. Are you gonna mount it up against the back of the rear seats?

If so, I would suggest a redesign. The box will not sit flush against the seats (unless its the tank side)
Ultimately its going to look like a box!
I like the concept of where you are going, but I have a few ideas. Use a router and router the edges of the tank opening. then cover with fabric, cut it out to the router opening (leaving the router wood, it will look very high end)


_Modified by CapeGLS at 4:21 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## gti4chris (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

looks good man i like the setup...looks like more bagged vdubs in mass this year...cant wait to see it done..


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Box looks nice. Are you gonna mount it up against the back of the rear seats?

I'm going to leave the back open and bring it twards the back of the seats. I'm not going to being it flush against the back seats. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I like the concept of where you are going, but I have a few ideas. Use a router and router the edges of the tank opening. then cover with fabric, cut it out to the router opening (leaving the router wood, it will look very high end)

_Modified by CapeGLS at 4:21 PM 3-1-2009_

I will definetly keep that in mind!!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Looking good so far man, keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmagic27)*

Put together one front strut today. Thought I'd do some test fitting. I 
think I'm going to have to space the fronts out a little bit more.




I think it's a little close.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

I had two guys that build mini trucks over the house yesterday to help me with my car. We got the front bags installed. We started to map out where we were going to run the lines as well. 
We assembled the rear bags and cut down the rear brackets to go lower. I'm kicking myself in the ass for not going with the firestone rear bag kit. It took us a while to move the bag around in the bracket to get it to not rub on the rear axle beam. It doesn't seem like it has enough clearance. They were saying the mini truck bags suggest having a half inch clearance. You cannot get a hand in between the rear bags and axle beam. I know since I cut the bags down I'll have to do some cutting but I can't cut the rear beam. I'll post up some pics as well as another thread asking for help on the rear bags! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Got the box back from upholstery today. I was going to take Dustin's advice and trim out the opening but the opening didn't really come out the greatest. I kinda needed the upholstery to hide the flaws. 




I also ordered the Firestone rear bag kit from AAC Wednesday. I didn't really like the rear bags that came with the Mason-Tech kit. 
I'll get some more work done Sunday. Hopefully have most of it done and back on the ground!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Awesome, it came out good.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Wow its coming together nicely Dan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeCarTay)*

Yesterday I got some more work done on the car. 
We got the new Firestone rear bags put in. It's kinda weird that when the car goes in the air the top rear bag mount comes out of the pocket.

Got the front lines ran. We clipped the lines into place but they are connected and in place.

Got the box pretty close to finished up. The valves are plumed from the valves to the tank. They're also bolted down. We put the box in the car also so we can see what we're working with. We basically just need to do all of the electric. 

This is what you'll see when you open the trunk. 

What's left to do:
Clip the front lines into place
Run wires for the gage as well as put gage in place
Run the wires for the switch's
Connect power
As far as the switch goes... If I cut the wire to fish it through would it affect it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so far so good.. that box looks like a tight fit... surprised that it fit in 1 piece so well!!


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so far so good.. that box looks like a tight fit... surprised that it fit in 1 piece so well!! 

I didn't think it would fit as good as it did! Thanks!

I had a few minutes so I ran the wires for the gauges and ran the wire for the switch. Everything is coming together pretty good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Looks good Dan


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Please excuse the messy car!
Got some more work done today. I got the gage wired up and in place. I also got the switch where it needs to be. Started putting the interior back together.



Once I'm finished with the front I'll have to start tackling the rear wiring.




_Modified by Infamous1.8TWB at 6:52 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Dan its coming out nicely. In regards to the firestone rears, you can drill and tap a hole in the upper mount to secure to the nipple on the frame.
I am planning on doing it this winter coming up.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I've got a three day weekend. Hope to have the air working this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

It's about damn time everything is done!! I still have some cleaning up of the wires in the trunk but everything is up and running. There is one leak so far that we'll get straightened out.
I'll post some pics up tomorrow!!!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Can't wait to see it Dan. The weathers getting better, we've gotta get together sometime.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Three really quick and horribly taken pictures. I will post some better pics soon!





_Modified by Infamous1.8TWB at 8:44 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*











I can't wait to get it out of the garage, clean it, and take some better pics!!


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Can I use a capacitor (one they use for car stereo's) for the pumps?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

you dont have a stereo, as long as you have a thick enough wire you dont need one.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

This build has slowed down a ton! We just found out our 4 year old daughter has diabetes.
All I have left to do...
Clean up some of the wiring in the trunk
Put the back seats in
Make sure the front bags don't rub the wheels when they are deflated.
As they sit now I can slid my hand in between the bottom bracket and the tire. I'm still a little bit nervous they will rub when deflated. The front wheels are 18x8.5 et40 + 20mm Final et20. Are the bags to close?
Hopefully someone will read this!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

When deflated it doenst matter if it touches as long as the car doesnt move... 
You jsut have to set your ride height, lets say its 1 finger up =40psi and make sure it doesnt touch then, anything below that you know not to move the car cause it may touch... IDk if it makes sense.


----------



## psdubbiv (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re:*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (psdubbiv)*

I'm so not motivated lately but I'm sure it has everything to do with this crappy weather here in the Berkshire's!!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Hope you got something done today man, it was beautiful out. lets see some progress.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Brightgolf)*

Dan, what are you up to this weekend? You should swing out if you're up to no good. I'd love to check out the new setup.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MeCarTay)*

I've got this weekend off of work as well as Monday. I should get this thing finished up this weekend. If I get a chance I'll come down so you can check it out!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_I've got this weekend off of work as well as Monday. I should get this thing finished up this weekend. If I get a chance I'll come down so you can check it out!

Sounds good boss. Give me a call


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MeCarTay)*

Had the car out for the first time today. I only drove it like 3 miles. I was nervous I wasn't going to be able to keep the air pressure at the right spot and I would blow a bag or something. The digital gauges are hard to keep even. If you just tap the button the air goes up or down like 8psi. I have a few leaks I need to sort out before Dustoff this weekend.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

flow controls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

what brand digital gauge is that?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_what brand digital gauge is that?

Dakota


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the pressure goes up quite a bit until it settles.. all digital gauges do that... if you had bigger lines it'd be even worse... 
get flow controls, slow down the whole system, it'll help.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_the pressure goes up quite a bit until it settles.. all digital gauges do that... if you had bigger lines it'd be even worse... 
get flow controls, slow down the whole system, it'll help. 

I looked into flow controls. Another $100. I did get silencers for the dump side to hopefully slow things down a little bit when going down.


----------

